# CorsAir H100i im LANCool K63 Gehäuse??



## BinGo2010 (6. Oktober 2013)

*CorsAir H100i im LANCool K63 Gehäuse??*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage, 

passt ein CorsAir H100i in mein LANCool K63 Gehäuse?
Link zum Gehäuse

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nicht passt bin mir aber nicht Sicher. Hat evtl. jeman ddas Gehäuse es getestet?

Dann noch eine Frage. 
Ich hatte die CorsAir H80 aber die Temperaturen waren OK aber nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Jetzt habe ich den Scythe Mugen 4 drauf. Ist die CorsAir H100i oder H100 besser als der Scythe Mugen 4?

Gruß und Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Veteranboy (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: CorsAir H100i im LANCool K63 Gehäuse??*

Hallo BinGo2010,

also bei deiner Hauptfrage ,ob die H100i ins Lancool passt kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.

Auf jeden fall würde ich aber sagen das eine H100(i) deinen Scythe Mugen 4 schlägt! Ich habe eine H110 (140mm) und einen i7 4770k @4,0Ghz ,der im Idle bei ~28 Grad und bei 100% um die ~50 Grad warm wird. Und in Games kommt er so auf 38 bis 45 Grad je nachdem. Ich denke mal das das der Mugen 4 nicht schafft. Musst du mal mit meinen Werten vergleichen ... 

MFG


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: CorsAir H100i im LANCool K63 Gehäuse??*

Der Deckel beim K63 ist wie bei meinem K62 gemacht und da hab ich einen 280er Radiator drinnen.
Ich frag mich aber wie das mir eienr H100 gehen soll, da der Radi dort sitzt wo vorher die Lüfter waren und diese nun über dem Mainboard sind.
Geht ohne abnehmbare Schläuche also nicht!


----------



## BinGo2010 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: CorsAir H100i im LANCool K63 Gehäuse??*

@Veteranboy: 
Habe meinen auf 4,1 Ghz aber benötige auch dazu bereits 1,195 vCore. Im Idle läuft die CPU bei 25 bis 28°. Unter last in BF bei 55° und bei BF3 in etwas das seble, vielleicht so bei 52°. 
Der Scythe ist auf jedenfall schon mal ca. 3° bis 4° besser als die H80. 

@hotfirefox:
Ich habe das Bild oder Video dazu mal gesehen, wie er das geschafft, die Schläuche da durch zu kriegen ist mir im Moment schleierhaft. 
Hatte auchs chon überlegt den Radiator oben drauf zu machen und dann hat ein Loch zu zu schaffen, für den Kühler. 
Aber dann sind die Lüfter innerhalb des Gehäuses und ob das so wirklich alles passt ist ja die Frage.


----------

